# Older Diesel Vs. Newer Gas



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

Currently I'm driving my company truck, which is a 2008 Silverado 1500 w/ 4.8L engine. I can move around OK, but since my wife and I are considering traveling all over the country I want something with more umph. Since I would only use it for towing the camper (2009 29KBH) I'd rather not spend too much money on it (under 10k). We are considering, in the future, stacking two four wheelers in the bed (they sell rigs for that) and pulling the trailer with the garage empty.

With this in mind is a 3/4 ton sufficient and are the diesel engines of the mid to late 90's better then the newer gasoline engines? I like the 6.0L GM engine but am thinking it would not hold up as well as an older diesel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say the diesel. If you do get an older truck, especially one that has been used. I would pick up a new set of rear leaf springs. If so, you can get 1ton springs and put them in the less $$ 3/4 ton truck and know you are good for whatever you want to tow and haul.

Good luck.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like your a Chevy fan, but if you're considering an older diesel I would highly recommend either a Ford 7.3 or a Dodge 5.9. Personally, I'd take the Dodge for the Cummins engine, which has more than proven itself. The Ford 7.3 is pretty much bullet-proof as well.

You'll be more than satisifed with a 3/4T diesel. If you get a gasser you'll always be wondering what your missing - and I gotta tell you, you'll be missing a lot of power and confidence.


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

Airboss said:


> Looks like your a Chevy fan, but if you're considering an older diesel I would highly recommend either a Ford 7.3 or a Dodge 5.9. Personally, I'd take the Dodge for the Cummins engine, which has more than proven itself. The Ford 7.3 is pretty much bullet-proof as well.
> 
> You'll be more than satisifed with a 3/4T diesel. If you get a gasser you'll always be wondering what your missing - and I gotta tell you, you'll be missing a lot of power and confidence.


I have not found any of the F-150 series trucks to be comfortable to sit in and I'm skeptical of the dodges from that time considering all the transmission issues they had.

At what point is the mileage an issue? I don't mind over 100k, but a lot of the diesels are 200k and over and I'm hesitant at that point. I don't like being broken down in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with the Ford 7.3 or Dodge Cummins 5.9 diesel. As for the 2 quads in the back, some air bags will help level out the load. I don't think an upgrade of leaf springs is necessary, can't hurt but not necessary.

If you want more info on the Cummins check out this link for Cummins info Can't help on the Ford but my research says the 7.3 is MUCH better than the 6.0.

Good luck and get an oil burner, you won't regret it


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Stolenfates said:


> I have not found any of the F-150 series trucks to be comfortable to sit in and I'm skeptical of the dodges from that time considering all the transmission issues they had.
> 
> At what point is the mileage an issue? I don't mind over 100k, but a lot of the diesels are 200k and over and I'm hesitant at that point. I don't like being broken down in the middle of nowhere.


Transmissions, yes the Dodge is known for "issues" on the automatics and loosing the 5th gear nut on manuals. These are easily taken care of and more than likely already done if your buying used in that age range/price.

mileage, I wouldn't mind an engine with 200k. What I would look at is the rest of the truck. If it's clean and obviously well maintained (records of maintenance) that mileage wouldn't turn me away, the engine is just getting broken in.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, you are asking the same question I asked myself. After much thought and research, I bought a Ford F350 Diesel (7.3) Dually Crew Cab. I thought I wanted a 3/4 ton, but upon researching prices, a 1 ton was the same price and I found that if you searched a little a dually was the same price too. I got a 2000 Lariet model with Ford tow package and paid less then 10 grand. It's got 164,000 miles and needs some cosmetics and the power locks don't work, but dang, does it pull a trailer. My old Ford 1/2 ton truck had a pretty powerful 5.4 V8 and pulled good, but a long grade would bring it to a crawl and be winding the engine in 2nd gear. This thing continues to pull and will be shifting up the gears and gaining speed. Fuel comsuption is less too. The gasser would really take a hit when in the mountains and pulling hard. I just made the same trip in the diesel that I made in the gasser several months ago. Gas used: 28 gallons.....Diesel used: 18 gallons. This was a lot of mountain driving and I was amazed at the power the diesel has. I was braking for curves that I used to just crawl around.
I looked at Dodges too, but found that they are more pricey for equal year and milage.
A mechanic friend of mine swears by the Ford 7.3 and swears at the 6.0, so pass on it. Lots of problems early on with them, but they are better on emissions. That's why Ford replaced the 7.3. It's could not pass the newer controls put on diesels by the Feds. There are reports of the 7.3 still performing well after a million miles with proper maintinance. This is unusual, but 400 to 500 thousand miles are fairly common.
I know that the Dodge and Chevy guys will have comments.....that's good, cause I don't have all the info on them. All I can say is that a diesel will pull better then a gasser. It's just a totally different kind of power. You feel it in the seat of your pants........foot pounds of torque.....and a turbo...........woo hoo hoo, more power.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want 2 quads on the bed plus a 800-1k lb tounge weight, you need a 1 ton. Dually would be better.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The Ford 7.3 is a great engine. Drove them for years at work. Good choice on the dulley.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

I to recently purchased a used 7.3L Got a 2001 Crew Cab Dually with 140K miles and a brand new set of Toyo 10 ply tires for around 10K. Mine has the six speed manual Trans. and I pull a 310BHS (GVWR 10,000) on the interstate at 65mph in sixth gear. I have never had to down shift. Granted the hills aren't that big here but we do have some long ones of maybe 3-4%. I have also traveled US Hwy 431 (a little stepper hills around Mnt. Cheeha) with the camper...its a two lane road for most of the way with truck passing lanes every couple of miles. I pulled at 55mph in sixth gear the whole time and never had to get over to let cars pass....i would but didn't have to. I was normally passing the 18 wheelers on the passing lanes









I have also been getting about 13 mpg pulling the camper.

If you do get one just make sure it has not been modded out to heavily...from my research if you add chips or progamers to the 7.3's that wont last for long without blowing head gaskets and the like....or frying the transmission.


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

bama29fan said:


> I to recently purchased a used 7.3L Got a 2001 Crew Cab Dually with 140K miles and a brand new set of Toyo 10 ply tires for around 10K. Mine has the six speed manual Trans. and I pull a 310BHS (GVWR 10,000) on the interstate at 65mph in sixth gear. I have never had to down shift. Granted the hills aren't that big here but we do have some long ones of maybe 3-4%. I have also traveled US Hwy 431 (a little stepper hills around Mnt. Cheeha) with the camper...its a two lane road for most of the way with truck passing lanes every couple of miles. I pulled at 55mph in sixth gear the whole time and never had to get over to let cars pass....i would but didn't have to. I was normally passing the 18 wheelers on the passing lanes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What advantage does a dually give you other then the extra payload capacity? I generally end up squeezing in through the woods and some tight roads and don't want to deal whit the extra width if I don't need to.

Also, we just returned from the black hills today (home is MN). I pulled the camper with my work truck, 2008 Silverado extended cab with the 4.8L. Obviously the power left something to be desired but the sway on the interstate could be severe at times even though there was not much wind. Is this typical and will a longer wheel based truck (such as a crew cab) make much of a difference?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hard toss up between a 7.3 ford and a 5.9 cummins with 90's trucks.

I put one of my hitches on the rear of a 5er today so the guy could tow a 6000lb car trailer that has a rock crawler behind the 5er. It weighed around 22500lbs and was 60 some feet long.

He had a 99 f350 dually. man that truck pulled like a beast today while we were out test driving that combo.. We were able to set the cruise at 80mph with that 22500lb combo and just cruise down the highway as long as we wished..

I was impressed.

It had a few mods. The truck had 184k on it, and just had its first auto tranny put in it..

I think Id take a 90's 7.3 ford over a 90's cummins dodge..

Those 7.3 are just great engines.

Carey


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

The dually cuts down on sway and gives you that extra protection when a back tire goes flat. Drove my 89 dually for 11 years when I went for a half ton dodge. Couldn't wait to get back in a dually and now have an F-350 again. As far as tight spots, after a while you can go through drivethru with them. If you put any weight in the back at all I'd go with the 1 ton.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Durmax and Allison, you will get the best engine and transmissin and you will drive in comfort. You should not get sway with a longer wheel base in fact you should get the oppisite, less sway. Do you have sway control? I get no sway ever even when I towed with my Tahoe.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hard toss up between a 7.3 ford and a 5.9 cummins with 90's trucks.
> 
> I put one of my hitches on the rear of a 5er today so the guy could tow a 6000lb car trailer that has a rock crawler behind the 5er. It weighed around 22500lbs and was 60 some feet long.
> 
> ...


International T444E


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

bama29fan said:


> Hard toss up between a 7.3 ford and a 5.9 cummins with 90's trucks.
> 
> I put one of my hitches on the rear of a 5er today so the guy could tow a 6000lb car trailer that has a rock crawler behind the 5er. It weighed around 22500lbs and was 60 some feet long.
> 
> ...


International T444E








[/quote]

I went with a 2000 F250 crew cab 7.3TD with a manual transmission. It has about 200k miles on it and the steering is a bit off but the price was hard to pass up. I, luckily, got a bonus from work that I wasn't expecting so kept 9k of it for the truck. I'm still working through the steering issue but other then that its nice. It does take some getting used to, driving a manual transmission in a truck that large and I'm not totally sold on it yet but time will tell. I would only use it for towing the camper so I won't rack up many miles, if I decide I don't like it I can sell it for what I paid for it and not really be out much money outside what I spend on the steering. It doesn't fly of the line, in fact, its quite slow, but I have the feeling when I hook a trailer up to it, it won't slow down all that much.


----------

